# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  قصيدة غزل عن العيون العسلية

## أريج الروح

العيون
آه يا عيون يملكه شخصٍ فريد 
عيونٍ تصوب سهمها من بعيد 
عيونٍ لي لفت الكل يناظر لها بتدقيق 
عيونٍ تسحر الكون بطلتها من جديد
عيونٍ جعلتني أقنصها من بعيد 
وين ما تروح ألد انظري و أتبعها بشويش
ولو لا الرزانة مو من ثوبي 
جان اتبعها في نومها 
وأصير ضيفة شرف في أحلامها
عيونٍ بالله ما أبالغ في وصفها
عيونٍ مرسومة على ذاك الوجه المليح
عيونٍ لونها عسلي ينسجل منها نظرٍ عسيل
عيونٍ تقودني لي بحرٍ عميق
عيونٍ يغار رمشها من هدبها
عيونٍ تجنني لحظة غيابها
عيونٍ أشهد أن ما لها مثيل
و لو تحداني الكل على ذا القول
أوقف أنا بوجههم لو ما يصير..



                 تحياتي
     أريج الررررررررررروح :embarrest:  منقولة

----------


## نور الهدايه

يعطيكي العافيه خيتووووووووووو
ربي يسلم يدكي

----------


## أمل السعادة

*مشكورة على نقل القصيدة  الحلوة*
*ويعطيك العافية على قولة نور*
*وتقبلو مروري*

----------

